# Metro's New Line



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Earlier in the week, I received my order from Eric at Metrograde. Not only did I get the 2 frames that I ordered, but he very generously added 2 more frames, a couple of very nice small pouches, and a supply of Theraband blue.

I ordered the Cthulhu, and the Kraken, the 2 larger of the line. Eric sent along the Hydra and the Micra Tyton. I first banded up the Cthulhu and Kraken for 1/2" steel with my usual 3/4" x 1/2" x 12" active for full butterfly. The Cthulhu went 5 out of 6 at 1 1/2" targets. Next, the Kraken went 5 out of 8 at the same targets. I was a little anxious as the there is not much room between the hand and where the bands come through on this small frame. Once I got my first hit, the nerves settled and the fun began.

Today, I banded up the Hydra and Micra Tyton with 1/2" straight cut TBB(blue), again at 12" for full butterfly. These bands will shoot BBs, 1/4", and 5/16" ammo very well. I would go to a lighter pouch for the BBs if I was going to shoot them all the time. The Hydra normally comes with holes for shooting tubes, but this one is set for OTT or TTF flats...perfect for me. I don't think this is going to be a regular member of the line as I received it. This tiny frame actually feels very nice in the hand. The long finger grooves support the frame and it can be shoot in either the pinch grip (my favorite) or thumb supported. With 1/2" fork tips, it's perfect for the small ammo. I wish the tips were 3/4"...I'd love to shoot some bigger ammo with it. I may tie on some thin cut TBG and try some 3/8" or 7/16" steel...I know the frame is more than strong enough to handle it.

The Micra Tyton is a frame that puts me out of my comfort zone a little. I'm not very accurate with OTT frames and coupled with small ammo, it's something I need to work on. Luckily for me, this frame is comfortable, light, and although it's very small, is long enough in the handle to give good control. BBs and 1/4" will be flying all over the place for a while, but I'll be smiling the whole time .

Here's me rambling on (again) and doing a little shooting with each of the frames:






I'd like to see a thinner version of the Cthulhu ( it's a full 3/4" thick) and a thicker version of the Kraken (it's 1/2" thick). That way, I'd have a set for target shooting, and the thinner set in the truck...you know, just in case :rofl:.

These 4 frames will see a lot of use and abuse as does so many of my frames.

Eric, thanks for everything!!

Todd

p.s. Sorry about the link. I can't seem to get the videos to show in the thread.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

You rock! I'll look at the video a bit later, I just spent the afternoon cutting more Cthuthlu frames. I am covered in HDPE threads and chips!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I love the hydra. My HDPE version is also missing the hole in the forks (first run). I have a Cthulhu and a metal Hydra on order.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

JTslinger said:


> I love the hydra. My HDPE version is also missing the hole in the forks (first run). I have a Cthulhu and a metal Hydra on order.


You're going to love the Cthulhu as well. Metal Hydra??? Sounds cool.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I love the hydra. My HDPE version is also missing the hole in the forks (first run). I have a Cthulhu and a metal Hydra on order.
> ...


Yup!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I was hoping it would arrive today as I am going out of town on business Monday. I was hoping to take the metal Hydra with me for some hotel room BB plinking. Mine has quilted maple scales.

I love shooting 1/4" steel partial butterfly OTT with the Hydra. Eric really has a winner with that design.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


Is that a new logo or are you doing some custom engraving now?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Is that a new logo or are you doing some custom engraving now?


Sorta, I used my laser to etch the octopus on it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Gray Wolf ..very nice on the shooters...knowing you had a blast shooting them..looking good my friend...

for me TTF shooting seems to not work very well..I shoot OTT banded but hold sideways to shoot....Best too ya my friend

Yup that blue for banding is some good stuff..I use it....~ALAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video Todd, thanks for sharing


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Gray Wolf ..very nice on the shooters...knowing you had a blast shooting them..looking good my friend...
> 
> for me TTF shooting seems to not work very well..I shoot OTT banded but hold sideways to shoot....Best too ya my friend
> 
> Yup that blue for banding is some good stuff..I use it....~ALAOldmiser


Oldmiser, Thank you, Sir! All of the frames can be banded up OTT as well. If you like smaller, lighter frames that still fill the hand and can easily be slipped into a pocket, then you will love these.



Tag said:


> Great video Todd, thanks for sharing


Thank you, Tom...ya know, sharing is caring :neener: :rofl:.

Tom, you would really like these. I know that you like the pinch grip and these are perfect for that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great review -- and good shooting, man! Those are definitely some nice-shooting frames. I love mine.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys got my metal hydra yesterday . And awaiting catulu and kraken (sorry for the spelling just spelling it as it sounds) to come the hydra is a definate big hit.


----------

